# 나이묵다/먹다



## vientito

서로 의미가 가까워 보이는데 무슨 분명한 차이가 있는지 잘 몰라요. 
게다가 먹다라는 발음이 한국에서 어떤 지역대로 묵다이런 발음으로 들리는 데도 있어서 대화하다가 혼란된 경우 나올 수 있을까요?


----------



## ouuugg

'묵다'는 '먹다'의 경상도 방언(dialect)이에요.
'묵다'라는 다른 단어도 있으니, 문맥에서 '먹다'라는 의미로 해석되면 방언으로 보시면 되요.


----------



## kornglish

의미 자체는 동일합니다만 '묵다'는 하나의 사투리입니다. 일반적으로 한국어를 새로 배우는 외국인이 사용할 언어는 아니고, 주로 특정 지역의 사람들, 특히 나이를 많이 '먹으신' 분들이 사용합니다.

묵다 의 다른 의미로는 (여관 등의 숙박시설에서) 하룻밤을 보내다 라는 의미가 있으며, '자다' 라는 단어가 종종 성적인 내용/의미를 포함하는 반면 '묵다' 는 일반적으로 그렇지 않습니다. 

비슷한 단어로는 '묵히다' 가 있습니다. 무언가를 '숙성시키다', '챙겨서 사용하지 않은 채로 방치하다.' 정도의 의미인데요. 보통 현재 시점에서는 가격이 낮지만 장차 가격(가치) 가 오를 것으로 예상되는 물건을 챙겨둬서 후일을 도모할 때에 묵힌다고 표현을 하기도 합니다.


----------



## vientito

어쩌다 다른 예를 공부 기록에서 찾아내고 아래 문장엔 묵다라는 사용 의미가 좀 다른 거 같아요. 그 의미가 상당한 경험 겪고 익었는 사황이 된 정도과 비슷해요.


"이제는 묵을 만큼 묵었고 그 때가 됐다는 이야기가 바로 그얘기야. 더 지나면 팔 다리를 내 밀고 싶어도"

이런 사용는 실제로 직접하게 나이과 상관없는데 논리적으로 경험이 쌓일수록 늙을 뿐이게 된다. 

위 문장엔 사투리 아닐까요? 아니면 도대체 어느 뜻으로 이해하면 됩니까?


----------



## kornglish

여기서 묵다는 나이와는 무관한게 맞습니다.

'숙성시키다' 와 비슷한 의미입니다. 기본적으로 언급하신 문장 자체가 상당히 문어적인 표현인지라 일반적 대화에서 사용되는 표현은 아닙니다.

'상당한 경험 겪고 익었는 사황이 된 정도과 비슷하다' 라는 부분이 아무래도 '상당한/충분한 경험을 겪었고 익은 상황이 된 것과 비슷하다.' 라는 의미인 것 같은데

정확한 해석입니다. 상당한 경험을 겪었다, 충분한 시간이 흘렀다 정도로 이해하시면 됩니다.

풀어 쓴다면 시간이 흐를만큼 흘렀고 (시간이 충분히 흘렀고) 또는 경험을 겪을만큼 겪었고 정도로 보시면 됩니다.


----------



## Rance

Your guess is right vientito.
Here is link to naver dictionary.
묵다 : NAVER Korean dictionary
Common examples are 묵은 때, and 묵은지( well now considered as single word, but i assume the origin will be from 묵다.)

But in conjuction with 나이, I think you should use 먹다 which i believe to have confused other people.


----------



## mink-shin

Actually I don't know what is the difference between them exactly... Honestly, I think I often use both words without any differentiating.


----------



## CharlesLee

나이 묵다는 한국어의 경상도 사투리 입니다. 위에 모르시는 서울 라이트들은 좀 아는척 좀 자제좀 ;;;;

나이 묵다 is "to grow older, or old" in Gyeongsang_ Provinces dialects.
_
An extra example as in "고마해라, 마이 무따 아이가." could be "그만해라, 많이 먹었잖아. (먹을만큼 먹었잖아) " in the standard language.

So, 나이 먹다 is completely  the same as 나이 묵다."


----------



## CharlesLee

vientito said:


> 어쩌다 다른 예를 공부 기록에서 찾아내고 아래 문장엔 묵다라는 사용 의미가 좀 다른 거 같아요. 그 의미가 상당한 경험 겪고 익었는 사황이 된 정도과 비슷해요.
> 
> 
> "이제는 묵을 만큼 묵었고 그 때가 됐다는 이야기가 바로 그얘기야. 더 지나면 팔 다리를 내 밀고 싶어도"
> 
> 이런 사용는 실제로 직접하게 나이과 상관없는데 논리적으로 경험이 쌓일수록 늙을 뿐이게 된다.
> 
> 위 문장엔 사투리 아닐까요? 아니면 도대체 어느 뜻으로 이해하면 됩니까?



사투리 맞습니다. 나이를 충분히 먹을만큼 먹었고, 이제 힘이 들다는 것입니다.

The speaker has got old enough. If the speak refers to  another, it means it's time to do something because the another has fully-grown .


----------

